# Gooseberry dam call to action



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Got an email from Trout Unlimited today:



> The US Army Corps of Engineers has received a "404" application from Sanpete County to build a dam on Gooseberry Creek to divert water from five prime fisheries, essentially ruining them:
> 
> Gooseberry Creek (large cutts and good rainbows)
> Upper Fish Creek (cutts and rainbows) above Scofield Reservoir.
> ...


A dam would be detriment to stream health and anglers. Here contact info if you have 5 minutes:

https://www.votervoice.net/mobile/TU/campaigns/45925/respond

http://www.spk.usace.army.mil/Media...1992-50255-the-narrows-reservoir-project.aspx


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Isn't there already a Gooseberry dam/lake? 

Do you have any more information? This "call to action" seems to be short on specifics. 


Also, calling Scofield a "blue ribbon fishery" is a bit of a stretch right now. Maybe a blue ribbon chub fishery.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Isn't there already a Gooseberry dam/lake?


Yep, been a family fishing / camping spot for 40 years for us. Last few years, the water coming out of it has barely been enough to keep fish below it alive.

-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a link that has a lot more info.

http://www.spk.usace.army.mil/Media...1992-50255-the-narrows-reservoir-project.aspx


----------

